# Celebrity Apprentice - 4/29/2012



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

There's still half an hour left, but just as every previous week, Dayana is so much more mature and professional than Lisa. If only Trump could see the footage we do. I fear this may be her final week, though.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ahhhh, thank goodness Dayana's gone. And again, I felt the wrong team won.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've been on Dayanna's side 'til tonight. She was totally clueless in this task. Let Lisa and Clay do what they do best and get out of the way. 

The editing has helped Trump's girl look good. He owns this show and Miss Universe. He controls how she is represented. No editing could save her tonight.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

This was a weird one for me. I missed the first 45 - 50 minutes or so. I only started watching right before Clay and Dayana had their run in.

Was she trying to tell him how to _sing_? It didn't look like that to me, just on how to move or stand. Still maybe not best to critique him but if it wasn't about actual singing I don't see the harm.

And they spent waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on Lisa/Dayana in the boardroom.

Glad Dayana is gone because she really didn't doo much the entire show but that's just my take on things.

Not sure who I want to win at this point.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I can't wait to see if Lisa turns on Clay next. Now that her punching bag is gone, she will be looking for someone to put down, to pump herself up.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Glad to see Trump isn't going to let Dayana get by on her looks anymore. Enough is enough. I know some of her problem has been the language barrier (maybe that's why she can't hear whether words rhyme????) But "Add some pink" to the music? WTF?

After Arsenio shot down Aubrey's first 2 ideas (cheerleading which they ended up doing, and tap dancing which he finds racist) he suddenly realized he was going to be SOL if Aubrey made him come up an idea on his own. He said to her something like, I hope you don't shut down since I didn't like the initial ideas. He knocks Aubrey at every turn, but totally relies on her to do everything.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I have never heard of Good Sam. Why does he have a Halo? Is he a guardian angel? If so, nobody mentioned that. 

Arsenio's refusal to tap dance reminded me of how black people were recently all up in arms over Burger King's commercials with Mary J. Blige singing about how she liked fried chicken and Burger King was forced to pull the ads.

I hope Lisa rub off on Clay too much.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

tiams said:


> But "Add some pink" to the music? WTF?


She said "add some Pink." Pink is a popular recording star and Dayana wanted more of her type of music, not doo ***.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> There's still half an hour left, but just as every previous week, Dayana is so much more mature and professional than Lisa.


I'm really worried that Lisa is going to end up winning. First Joan Rivers and then Lisa? Why would Trump want such awful people representing _The Apprentice_?

(and when I say "awful people", I'm not talking about their professional personae---I'm talking about what's seen on the show)


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

I know what you mean, but has Joan Rivers ever really represented The Apprentice? I don't think I've ever heard her referred to as "Celebrity Apprentice winner Joan Rivers". As opposed to Bill Rancic...I think that he officially changed his first name to "Celebrity Apprentice Winner Bill"  I'm pulling for Clay at this point.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

2004raptor said:


> This was a weird one for me. I missed the first 45 - 50 minutes or so. I only started watching right before Clay and Dayana had their run in.
> 
> Was she trying to tell him how to _sing_? It didn't look like that to me, just on how to move or stand. Still maybe not best to critique him but if it wasn't about actual singing I don't see the harm.
> 
> ...


She was telling him where to stand. Clay's point was that he's been on stage enough to know where he should stand.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> She said "add some Pink." Pink is a popular recording star and Dayana wanted more of her type of music, not doo ***.


She said add some pink or yellow. I know who singer Pink is, and that's not what Dayana meant. Is Yellow a popular recording star too? Clay surely knows who Pink is and he didn't say yes, Oh, like the singer, he said yeah, why not add green too.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I guess I didn't get what she was saying, then.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

tiams said:


> I have never heard of Good Sam. Why does he have a Halo? Is he a guardian angel? If so, nobody mentioned that.


Good Sam = Good Samaritan = someone who helps you out when you need it

If your car breaks down and they are there to rescue you, then yes, he is a guardian angel of sorts.



IndyJones1023 said:


> Dayana wanted more of her type of music, not doo ***.


And Dayana was right when she didn't want to stick with just 50's or 60's music. The judges even said that it seemed too dated.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

markz said:


> Good Sam = Good Samaritan = someone who helps you out when you need it
> 
> If your car breaks down and they are there to rescue you, then yes, he is a guardian angel of sorts.
> 
> And Dayana was right when she didn't want to stick with just 50's or 60's music. The judges even said that it seemed too dated.


She also suggested Duran Duran. Her problem was she was clueless about music so she couldn't really make any suggestions.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Dayana was the PM. I don't care if she told Clay to stand on his head and moan, then he should do it. If the exec's don't like it, then Dayana should be fired. 

Both he, who I like, and Lisa, who I can't stand, railroaded Dayana. I don't care if Clay is probably 99.9% correct, respectifully disagree with your PM and if they still say to do it xyz way, then shut your mouth and proceed.

The exec said Dayana wasn't visible during the presentation. I'm 99% sure if Dayana said she wanted to sing/dance then Lisa would have very loudly yelled blah blah blah blah and eventually Dayana would have caved.

Sorry to see that Dayana didn't mention those things but I guess you can only take so much.

Lisa should have been fired and I'm pulling for Arseno or Clay.

My 2 cents.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

markz said:


> Good Sam = Good Samaritan = someone who helps you out when you need it
> 
> If your car breaks down and they are there to rescue you, then yes, he is a guardian angel of sorts.


Their mascot is confusing. A good Samaritan and a guardian Angel are two very different things. A good Samaritan is a earthly human being who goes out of their way to help someone on the road. A guardian angel is a supernatural being with a halo. He is also very unappealing.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tiams said:


> A guardian angel is a supernatural being with a halo.


No, that's an angel.

A guardian angel is someone (angelic or not) who "looks out for" a specific person and tries to find ways to help them.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Man Aubrey is so annoying I can't stand listening to her talk. I think her downfall will be that she is not a team player. All the Trump kids seem put off by her pulling them aside to bash her teamates.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Dayana may have been terrible at this task, but I would have fired Lisa. The way she spoke to Dayana, with the insults and hissy fits and crying, was totally unprofessional and uncalled for. I wouldn't want someone that unstable working for me.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> No, that's an angel.
> 
> A guardian angel is someone (angelic or not) who "looks out for" a specific person and tries to find ways to help them.


Guardian angels are a supernatural belief. Real people do not have halos.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tiams said:


> Real people do not have halos.


True.


tiams said:


> Guardian angels are a supernatural belief.


Only strictly speaking. While it's true that the phrase "guardian angel" originally had a supernatural connotation, the term is now used generically (and secularly) to refer to a (human) person who looks out for someone else.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

tiams said:


> Guardian angels are a supernatural belief. Real people do not have halos.


Curtis Sliwa disagrees.

Anyway- it's a freaking mascot- an imaginary creature.
Marlins don't wear baseball jerseys either but that didn't stop Billy Marlin *the mascot* from running around in one for twenty years.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Dayana is in the running for most useless person alive. She isn't all that bright. It doesn't appear that is it possible for her to shut up and listen. And she doesn't listen even when she does shut up. Whenever someone made a negative comment in her direction, she nodded and smiled, as if the comment only made her point instead of indicating one of her many failures.

Lisa isn't upset that Dayana is pretty. She was quite pleased at the results of the photo shoot last week. Lisa is upset that Dayana is so stupid that she believes she is smart. I don't think she's not been on a team with Dayana for the entire race. Stupidity is very tiring. Dayana was the only person other then Gotti to set her off. I don't foresee her flipping out on anyone unless Dayana is brought back to her team during the finale event.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> Ahhhh, thank goodness Dayana's gone. And again, I felt the wrong team won.


I agree with you this week 

Given the target audience, the 60's style ditty was much more on target.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

tiams said:


> Their mascot is confusing. A good Samaritan and a guardian Angel are two very different things. A good Samaritan is a earthly human being who goes out of their way to help someone on the road. A guardian angel is a supernatural being with a halo. He is also very unappealing.


Good Sam has been around a LONG time, their target audience used to be RV owners.

The halo was just used to show it was a "good" guy, when you saw that sticker you knew they were a member of the "good sam club"


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Langree said:


> (...) when you saw that sticker you knew they were a member of the "good sam club"


As opposed to the "evil sam club"---a more more interesting group, IMO...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> The editing has helped Trump's girl look good. He owns this show and Miss Universe. He controls how she is represented. No editing could save her tonight.


Can you back up your claim that Trump "owns this show"?
There are "The Apprentice" shows filmed and airing in other countries (there IS a world which exists in reality -- and reality television -- outside of the USA). Are you asserting that they all pay Trump a license fee/royalty?



tiams said:


> Glad to see Trump isn't going to let Dayana get by on her looks anymore. Enough is enough. I know some of her problem has been the language barrier (maybe that's why she can't hear whether words rhyme????) But "Add some pink" to the music? WTF?


I also think that Dayana was initially referring to the musical act "Pink", but when Lisa and Clay mocked her, then she went along with it my mentioning other colors. It's just edited to expand on the producer/director's episode storyline of cluelessness.

Listening to Adam Carolla's podcast scene-by-scene breakdown of his departure episode shone a bright light on the difference between what actually happens on the show in real time and the final edited-for-tv presentation.



tiams said:


> After Arsenio shot down Aubrey's first 2 ideas (cheerleading which they ended up doing, and tap dancing which he finds racist) he suddenly realized he was going to be SOL if Aubrey made him come up an idea on his own. He said to her something like, I hope you don't shut down since I didn't like the initial ideas. He knocks Aubrey at every turn, but totally relies on her to do everything.


Arsenio tip-toed around Aubrey and tried to have his task run as smoothly as possible. He was apparently unaware of her backstabbing efforts against him. I had never heard of her before this show, and I hope to never hear of her after the show. Unfortunately, thanks to "entertainment news" I am now aware of the Kardashians and Paris Hilton and Nicole Ritchie, so there will probably be more of Aubrey on tv in the future. :down:



mcb08 said:


> Bill Rancic...<snip>... officially changed his first name to "Celebrity Apprentice Winner Bill"


FYP. 



Amnesia said:


> A guardian angel is someone (angelic or not) who "looks out for" a specific person and tries to find ways to help them.


By that definition, a mob hitman or enforcer or bodyguard would also qualify as a "guardian angel".


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> As opposed to the "evil sam club"---a more more interesting group, IMO...


Or the "son of Sam" group ... [shudder]


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

getreal said:


> Can you back up your claim that Trump "owns this show"?


One of the production companies for the show is Trump Productions. I don't know if they have a stake in licensed versions.


getreal said:


> By that definition, a mob hitman or enforcer or bodyguard would also qualify as a "guardian angel".


I'm not sure where you get a mob hitman, but I don't think bodyguards generally qualify because they're getting paid for the job. IMO, the term implies an unpaid role.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

getreal said:


> Can you back up your claim that Trump "owns this show"?
> There are "The Apprentice" shows filmed and airing in other countries (there IS a world which exists in reality -- and reality television -- outside of the USA). Are you asserting that they all pay Trump a license fee/royalty?


I wasn't asserting anything about licensing fees/royalties. Just know that he owns it now.

http://www.trump.com/Entertainment/The_Apprentice.asp


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I can't get over how Lisa said to Dayana "you're a good person" at the end. Lisa really is bi-polar.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

nataylor said:


> Dayana may have been terrible at this task, but I would have fired Lisa. The way she spoke to Dayana, with the insults and hissy fits and crying, was totally unprofessional and uncalled for. I wouldn't want someone that unstable working for me.


This! That is where a reality TV show and a real job interview is different...well, one of the ways. Lisa's behavior is ridiculously inappropriate for a business setting, but entertaining for a TV show.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I can't get over how Lisa said to Dayana "you're a good person" at the end. Lisa really is bi-polar.


Yeah if I were Dayana I wouldn't have even shaken her hand. But one doesn't know how those boardroom scenes are edited.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Tracy said:


> Lisa's behavior is ridiculously inappropriate for a business setting, but entertaining for a TV show.


I don't find it entertaining at all---I find it disgusting.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

JFriday said:


> Man Aubrey is so annoying I can't stand listening to her talk. I think her downfall will be that she is not a team player. All the Trump kids seem put off by her pulling them aside to bash her teamates.


Regarding Aubrey I was asking myself "Is she for real?" She is so full of herself I find it hard to believe she's not kidding. But I'm pretty sure she's not. I agree that her downfall will be how disloyal she is to her team.

I think Dayana was the correct one to fire this time. When your whole team (even though it's down to 2 people) say you're doing a crappy job managing, you probably are. I do think Lisa goes way too far when she flies off the handle, but Dayana just about had Clay doing it too.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

GLSEN? Gay Lesbian Straight Education network? That's a terrible acronym. What's the focus? That could just as easily describe the public school system.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

getreal said:


> Or the "son of Sam" group ... [shudder]


Or the "Sam I Am" group?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow, this season really is polarizing. I say pretty much what I did last week -- Lisa was way too rude, but in many ways she was right. (But she cries way too much for someone who's "tough".)

Dayana really didn't accomplish very much.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Langree said:


> Good Sam has been around a LONG time, their target audience used to be RV owners.
> 
> The halo was just used to show it was a "good" guy, when you saw that sticker you knew they were a member of the "good sam club"


Must be a regional thing. First I've ever heard of Good Sam. 
Sounds like a decent service, but the mascot doesn't do it for me. Too creepy.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Must be a regional thing. First I've ever heard of Good Sam.


Good Sam RV campgrounds are all over the US and Canada, including Texas. If you've never owned an RV, then that explains why you never heard of Good Sam before.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Regarding Aubrey I was asking myself "Is she for real?" She is so full of herself I find it hard to believe she's not kidding. But I'm pretty sure she's not. I agree that her downfall will be how disloyal she is to her team.


She is really unbelievable, I think most people watching had no clue who she was prior to this show.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Glad she is finally gone ... just so we don't have to hear her and Lisa go at it any more.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

nataylor said:


> Dayana may have been terrible at this task, but I would have fired Lisa. The way she spoke to Dayana, with the insults and hissy fits and crying, was totally unprofessional and uncalled for. I wouldn't want someone that unstable working for me.


While Dayana did a terrible job Clay and especially Lisa made it impossible for her to succeed.

I will miss her dignity and grace in the face of obnoxiousness.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> While Dayana did a terrible job Clay and especially Lisa made it impossible for her to succeed.


Which really proves that she was the wrong choice for PM.
Just because it is "your turn" isn't a good enough reason to be chosen.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Are there rules about back-to-back PMing?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> Which really proves that she was the wrong choice for PM.
> Just because it is "your turn" isn't a good enough reason to be chosen.


They all agreed it was Dayana's turn for PM. Yes Clay should have taken it since it is what he does but thats beside the point. Fact is, they didn't listen to Dayana and they ran over her the entire task. Dayana should have fired them both from the task. 

Clay and Lisa should have listened and made suggestions but let the PM choose the way the task should be run. They then could point the finger at the PM if they lose.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

jeepair said:


> They all agreed it was Dayana's turn for PM. Yes Clay should have taken it since it is what he does but thats beside the point. Fact is, they didn't listen to Dayana and they ran over her the entire task. Dayana should have fired them both from the task.
> 
> Clay and Lisa should have listened and made suggestions but let the PM choose the way the task should be run. They then could point the finger at the PM if they lose.


But the object is to win the task and avoid the boardroom. If they had let Dayana run things they were guaranteed to lose.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

that's the way the cookie crumbles


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Personally I think Don Jr. should have fired Lisa when she went off on yet another rampage right there in front of him.
Then he should have stood up for his decision to his Dad and told _him_ to pound sand if he didn't like it because Lisa was not "Apprentice" material and he was ashamed to appear on the same show with her.

That's what _I'd_ like.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Lisa is also a hypocrite - she basically threatened Dayana at the board table - after she was threatened by Lou she went off on him for that.

I'll never watse a minute watching her and her comedy.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Personally I think Don Jr. should have fired Lisa when she went off on yet another rampage right there in front of him.
> Then he should have stood up for his decision to his Dad and told _him_ to pound sand if he didn't like it because Lisa was not "Apprentice" material and he was ashamed to appear on the same show with her.
> 
> That's what _I'd_ like.


I would have liked that too!

Clay for the win!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

tiams said:


> But the object is to win the task and avoid the boardroom. If they had let Dayana run things they were guaranteed to lose.


Yeah because the way they ignored her and did it their way worked out much better!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

markz said:


> Yeah because the way they ignored her and did it their way worked out much better!


In fact, the result was much better than anything Dayana would have come up with. They were guaranteed to lose if Dayana had made all the decisions, they at least had a chance with Clay and Lisa being creative.

The first goal should always be to win the task.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> That's what _I'd_ like.


+1

Well, strictly speaking, I can't imagine Don Jr doing that, but I would have liked it if he told his father how unprofessionally Lisa had acted...


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Lisa is also a hypocrite - *she basically threatened Dayana at the board table* - after she was threatened by Lou she went off on him for that.
> 
> I'll never watse a minute watching her and her comedy.


How so?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

mcb08 said:


> How so?


watch it


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> watch it


Kinda hard since I've already deleted it. 

Are you referring to when she said she would attack like an animal or something like that? I think that's a far cry from "If you were a man I'd throw you through the wall". But maybe I don't remember the line you're referring to. Not that I'm defending Lisa at all, she is very rude, crass and disrespectful. I just don't remember an actual threat.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

loubob57 said:


> Kinda hard since I've already deleted it.
> 
> Are you referring to when she said she would attack like an animal or something like that? I think that's a far cry from "If you were a man I'd throw you through the wall". But maybe I don't remember the line you're referring to. Not that I'm defending Lisa at all, she is very rude, crass and disrespectful. I just don't remember an actual threat.


I deleted mine as well - but she threatened her as much as Lou threatened her earlier. I rewatched it a few times to make sure but she did.

I don't think either were actual threats, but is she was all high and mighty with Lou then she shouldn't act similar.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> watch it


I did watch it. I don't recall anything that would be considered as threatening as being thrown through a wall.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't recall any threat either.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I am predicting an Aubrey/Clay finale.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Either that or Aubrey/Lisa. I sure hope not Lisa, but it would be kind of interesting to see them go against each other because they have become such good friends.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Are there rules about back-to-back PMing?


I don't think there are rules against it, but when only the PM's charity gets any money (save for the one aberation this season), I don't think they would generally just go along with someone doing it twice in a row.

May have made sense this time given the task, but the desire to 'spread the money around' would preclude this.

My jaw dropped when Dyanna, in the van brainstorming the task, said, "I wonder if we can get Debbie Gibson?"

At the point where Lisa and Clay dragged Dyanna through "Music 101" for 45 minutes to two hours, their chances of being very patient with her pretty much went out the window (though that still doesn't excuse Lisa for her actions). Dyanna would have been much better served, once it was determined that she was the PM and the task took on the direction it did, to just appoint tasks to Clay and Lisa and back the heck off.

I am quickly losing interest in any of the people that are left.

And Gay Men's Health Crisis, GLSEN, Nat'l Inclusion Project, Magic Johnson (HIV) Foundation - based on Teresa's charity alone (The NephCure Foundation), I'd almost be willing to bet she's the next to go.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

tiams said:


> In fact, the result was much better than anything Dayana would have come up with. They were guaranteed to lose if Dayana had made all the decisions...


How do you know this?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> How do you know this?


Clay is a professional musician, Lisa is a professional writer. Dayana can't even rhyme two words.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

tiams said:


> Clay is a professional musician, Lisa is a professional writer. Dayana can't even rhyme two words.


Well, you're the authority, I guess you know best.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

tiams said:


> Clay is a professional musician, Lisa is a professional writer. Dayana can't even rhyme two words.





IndyJones1023 said:


> Well, you're the authority, I guess you know best.


I posted 3 facts, no opinion.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yet, the professional musician and professional writer ignored the woman who can't rhyme and they lost.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

tiams said:


> Clay is a professional musician, Lisa is a professional writer. Dayana can't even rhyme two words.


I'm with you on this. They may still have lost, but if they totally deferred to Dayana they would have lost bigger.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Dayana was horrible, no one can deny this. Aside from interjecting in aspects she had no idea, the one aspect that was hers the brand messaging was a major negative to the judges. Her idea of contributing was coming up on stage with no red/logo or uniform and no mic? I've worked with horrible personalities that get their sh*t done and sweet as pie people who are clueless and I'll take the former every time...cause there is nothing worse than carrying someone. The look on Arsenios face when Trump asked if he wanted to switch Aubrey with Dayana on his team was priceless! 

Clay was right, in this task Dayana should have taken a coordinating role instead of trying to put her stamp as PM.

Edit: On the pink issue Dayana was trying to communicate that she wanted a more punchier/upbeat sound that's why she said she wanted something 'pink...yellow..something not as flat' which in musical terms made no sense to the band/Clay thus the OMG reactions.


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

I was astounded that in the middle of the Dayana/Lisa battle, Aubrey interjected and started bragging about herself. I'm almost in awe of her "talent" for making everything about herself.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

lpamelaa said:


> I was astounded that in the middle of the Dayana/Lisa battle, Aubrey interjected and started bragging about herself. I'm almost in awe of her "talent" for making everything about herself.


I am surprised she hasn't slipped yet and referred to it as Celebrity Aubrey instead. Her ego is ginormous for doing so little.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Frylock said:


> I am surprised she hasn't slipped yet and referred to it as Celebrity Aubrey instead. Her ego is ginormous for doing so little.


Her ego is large as are other things. I have no doubt with that cheerleader outfit there was a wardrobe malfunction that was edited out.  She did more than Arsenio and Theresa on the task tho per usual...Arsenio's rapping was poor by his own admission and he didn't even have the stones to stick to drumming at the beginning.


----------



## dhelsley (Sep 28, 2004)

Ment said:


> Edit: On the pink issue Dayana was trying to communicate that she wanted a more punchier/upbeat sound that's why she said she wanted something 'pink...yellow..something not as flat' which in musical terms made no sense to the band/Clay thus the OMG reactions.


Let me first say that I am not a fan of Dayana and I felt she was way overdue to be fired.

Her suggestions should have been understood by the musicians, though, whether or not they were good ones. Pink is a well known singer (I don't listen to that type of music and I'm aware of who she is) and Yello has been around a long time (again, not really a fan, but they had the Oh Yeah! song in Ferris Bueller). I figured the lost looks on their faces was them trying to figure out how in the world those could mesh with the older sound they were going for.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

dhelsley said:


> Let me first say that I am not a fan of Dayana and I felt she was way overdue to be fired.
> 
> Her suggestions should have been understood by the musicians, though, whether or not they were good ones. Pink is a well known singer (I don't listen to that type of music and I'm aware of who she is) and Yello has been around a long time (again, not really a fan, but they had the Oh Yeah! song in Ferris Bueller). I figured the lost looks on their faces was them trying to figure out how in the world those could mesh with the older sound they were going for.


So you are saying that Dayana, who knew nothing about musical styles and had to be given a 45 minute lesson by Clay and Lisa, was referring to Pop Artist Pink and obscure artist Yello. And Clay and Lisa's derisive laughter and sarcastic reply about adding green was because they were fully aware that Dayana was referring to these artists and they felt it was stupid to mesh the style of Yello with their 50s theme?


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I think the wrong team won. I couldn't understand what Arsenio was even saying in his little rap thing.

I liked Dayana. She had a much nicer personality than either Lisa or Clay. Lisa just yells a lot (though works hard) and Clay (pompous) but works hard. 
However, Dayana didn't really do anything. Although I wouldn't have wanted either of the other two representing me due to their attitudes, they weren't the reason they lost the task. It fell on Dayana, who really didn't do anything. Trump had no choice. 

Then again, I don't think the Celebrity Apprentices actually do anything once they finish the show. It's just a name, that's it. So they really wouldn't represent anything anyway.

Besides, watching Clay and Lisa shoot their mouths off is more interesting than Dayana doing...well...nothing. So from a ratings point of view, it was probably a good thing. Imagine Dayana and Penn (who I think would have been great to be one of the final two since he did work hard and smart)...BORING! I bet it will be Aubrey (eye candy) and Lisa (so they have someone obnoxious and loud) at the end. It's all about ratings.

-Mike


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

tiams said:


> So you are saying that Dayana, who knew nothing about musical styles and had to be given a 45 minute lesson by Clay and Lisa, was referring to Pop Artist Pink and obscure artist Yello. And Clay and Lisa's derisive laughter and sarcastic reply about adding green was because they were fully aware that Dayana was referring to these artists and they felt it was stupid to mesh the style of Yello with their 50s theme?


Yes it all makes sense cause Clay was talking about Cee Lo.  Or Al or Day..


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I couldn't believe they let Lisa and Dayana start in on each other so early in the boardroom. After they'd been fighting for about 15 minutes and I was totally sick of it, I looked at the clock and there were still 33 minutes left in the episode. I turned to my wife and said, does this mean Arsenio's team is going to lose, because why would they allow Lisa and Dayana to fight for so long if they're then going to fight again once the other team leaves?

Adam Carolla's comments last week on his podcast about Dayana were very evident this week. (If you didn't read the comments in last week's thread, Adam basically said that early in the taping, he overheard Trump talking about how the NBC execs didn't want Dayana on the show and Trump fought for her and was proud of the fact that she was doing well on the show. So basically, the longer Dayana stayed in the competition, the more Trump could gloat about how much smarter he was than the NBC execs. And guess who controls how long Dayana stays on the show?

Basically, Trump kept Dayana on the show as long as he could, but after this week, he just couldn't justify it anymore. Clay said it best when he said that he didn't agree with HOW Lisa said everything she said, but he agreed with WHAT she said. Dayana was useless, and a good manager would have realized they were out of their depth and simply let the pros do their thing and then take credit for it, but instead she tried to get her input into everything, and it just pissed off the people who actually knew what they were doing.

Also, maybe this was said and just got edited out of the boardroom portion of the show, but Dayana kept bringing up the fact that she 
asked Lisa if she could work with her, and Lisa shooed her away. I don't understand why Lisa didn't point out that sometimes creative tasks can't be done in a collaborative manner, and that trying to incorporate Dayana into writing the presentation would simply have been counterproductive.


Jebberwocky! said:


> While Dayana did a terrible job Clay and especially Lisa made it impossible for her to succeed.
> 
> I will miss her dignity and grace in the face of obnoxiousness.





dhelsley said:


> Let me first say that I am not a fan of Dayana and I felt she was way overdue to be fired.
> 
> Her suggestions should have been understood by the musicians, though, whether or not they were good ones. Pink is a well known singer (I don't listen to that type of music and I'm aware of who she is) and Yello has been around a long time (again, not really a fan, but they had the Oh Yeah! song in Ferris Bueller). I figured the lost looks on their faces was them trying to figure out how in the world those could mesh with the older sound they were going for.


Not a chance. There's no way that she picks two completely different artists there that just happen to also correspond to colors. She was having difficulty translating a concept from Spanish to English and it came out as "pink . . . or yellow." It was clear she was trying to get them to make the music more upbeat, but it was also clear she had no idea what she was talking about and should have just shut her mouth with regard to the music.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> ..........Clay said it best when he said that he didn't agree with HOW Lisa said everything she said, but he agreed with WHAT she said. Dayana was useless, and a good manager would have realized they were out of their depth and simply let the pros do their thing and then take credit for it, but instead she tried to get her input into everything, and it just pissed off the people who actually knew what they were doing.


I think Penn even mentioned Dayana was useless on Adam's podcast. Not sure if he used those words but I am pretty sure that was his sentiment. So, Adam, Penn, Lisa, and Clay have all pretty much agreed on this but some people still insist she was not "useless".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think there are a lot of people who are giving her the benefit of the doubt because she's great to look at. I find myself doing this on a regular basis, but because I came into the show as a pre-existing fan of Adam, Penn, Lisa, etc., it's allowed me to see things from their perspective a little better and not from the perspective of a horny guy.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Anyone have a link for the Carolla podcast?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Most of these people are C & D list celebrities, why would the execs object to Dayana being on the show, that doesn't make any sense. How is she out of place with this group? It's not like having a little leaguer on the 27 Yankess.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Aubrey... Obviously a big believer in tooting your own horn. Just about everything she says is about HER and how much BETTER she is than anyone else. I'm no psychiatrist but she seems to have a budding case of NPD. 



> Narcissistic Personality Disorder:
> Symptoms of this disorder include, but are not limited to:
> Reacts to criticism with anger, shame, or humiliation
> May take advantage of others to reach their own goal
> ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Snappa77 said:


> Anyone have a link for the Carolla podcast?


I believe this is the correct episode. Near the beginning of the episode, Adam takes a call from Penn (horrible audio quality on that call) and then goes off on a rant once Penn hangs up.


----------



## dhelsley (Sep 28, 2004)

tiams said:


> So you are saying that Dayana, who knew nothing about musical styles and had to be given a 45 minute lesson by Clay and Lisa, was referring to Pop Artist Pink and obscure artist Yello. And Clay and Lisa's derisive laughter and sarcastic reply about adding green was because they were fully aware that Dayana was referring to these artists and they felt it was stupid to mesh the style of Yello with their 50s theme?


Pretty much. I think that is much more likely than her trying to describe a change in the musical style with colors. If that's the case, she should see Dr. House as she's probably suffering from some type of mental disorder. My best friend's mom had a stroke last year, and she would refer to music being too bright instead of too loud. Coincidentally, he is a huge Yello fan.

To clarify, I'm really not trying to defend her. It just makes more sense to me than the alternative, even though I agree that she doesn't appear to be very bright.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think it was more of a language barrier thing. I think she really did think Pink or Yellow meant something musically but she was really meaning to say some other words.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

From Clay's blog


> I went and tried to discuss with Dayana how what she had said upset Lisa. Despite having incredible conversational English, *Dayana sometimes mixes up words*, and what she explained to me was that when she said "loud," she was just trying to say Lisa was a strong player. I tried to tell her that praising me for all of my work and then not recognizing that Lisa had done a LOT as well was enough to be insulting. She said okay, but I don't think it mattered to her. Her apology to Lisa was pretty insincere. But the blood between the two of them is so bad now by week 12 that I don't think anything would smooth it over.
> 
> Despite Dayana's beauty and occasional good contribution, she can suffer from what we spoke about weeks ago with regard to Lou. In order to feel like she is having input, she often comes up with (last minute) suggestions that don't make sense. For a performance set in the '60s, she believed that we needed a hippie to be on stage. I tried for 10 minutes to explain to her that the hippies we think of didn't really come about until the late '60s and that having a hippie on stage would not fit with our theme. It was ideas like that that peppered the entire first part of the task until finally Dayana decided to focus in on cutting and pasting things from the Good Sam website onto placards to hand out.


This says to me its likely Dayana was thinking 'colorful/lively' or similar and it led to saying pink and yello.

Also her penchant for last minute suggestions/plans and tin ear to time management were evident in this task which exasperated LL most of all; other instance of this were the subway routing suggestion on the celebrity NY tour guide task.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Ment said:


> From Clay's blog


I didn't know Lisa went to Harvard.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

tiams said:


> I didn't know Lisa went to Harvard.


Yeah LL got into comedy late in life. First she worked in journalism for Spy, Hit Parader, Rolling Stone. Of course a top shelf college education does not necessarily indicate your level of intelligence; Penn never went to a traditional college, and from what I've seen is every bit as smart.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> I'm with you on this. They may still have lost, but if they totally deferred to Dayana they would have lost bigger.


this

LOL at the "argument" that they lost doing what they were doing. The same thing was said before when it was guys vs gals and the women kept losing ... they kept losing doing the ideas that Aubrey and Lisa came up with. Yeah, well they likely would have lost worse if they did other ideas.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ment said:


> Yeah LL got into comedy late in life. First she worked in journalism for Spy, Hit Parader, Rolling Stone. Of course a top shelf college education does not necessarily indicate your level of intelligence; Penn never went to a traditional college, and from what I've seen is every bit as smart.


Wow. I'm surprised to hear that. She seems like the type that would not have gone to college and just got by on her wits alone. I'm impressed. Good for her.

I've worked with people like her before. She's probably not nearly so bad in real life. I think this show brings out the worst in people.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

bareyb said:


> I think this show brings out the worst in people.


Sometimes. Other times, it brings out the better side in people, no? Some of the celebrity players who've impressed me have included Annie Duke (didn't mind her before, but thought very well of her on the show), Jesse James (this was pre-marriage destruction), Piers Morgan (yes, I enjoy his pomposity), Bret Michaels, Curtis Stone, John Rich, Marlee Maitlin and her awesome interpreter, Clay Aiken, Dee Snider, and Penn Jillette.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Doggie Bear said:


> Sometimes. Other times, it brings out the better side in people, no? Some of the celebrity players who've impressed me have included Annie Duke (didn't mind her before, but thought very well of her on the show), Jesse James (this was pre-marriage destruction), Piers Morgan (yes, I enjoy his pomposity), Bret Michaels, Curtis Stone, John Rich, Marlee Maitlin and her awesome interpreter, Clay Aiken, Dee Snider, and Penn Jillette.


True... I was actually kind of impressed with Paul Sr. too. He was more level headed than he seems to be on his own show.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

bareyb said:


> True... I was actually kind of impressed with Paul Sr. too. He was more level headed than he seems to be on his own show.


But he pissed me off. I was watching this season to see him be a total ****** like he is on his own show. What I got was the opposite of that.  I guess I probably would have still watched for Penn Gillette.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> But he pissed me off. I was watching this season to see him be a total ****** like he is on his own show. What I got was the opposite of that.  I guess I probably would have still watched for Penn Gillette.


I really think Paul Sr. is a lot smarter than people realize. He knows that once American Chopper goes off the air, no one is buying PJD or OCC bikes. So he does what's necessary to keep the show going.

Is it a steep price that he pays to do so? Absolutely. But I think he knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I really think Paul Sr. is a lot smarter than people realize. He knows that once American Chopper goes off the air, no one is buying PJD or OCC bikes. So he does what's necessary to keep the show going.
> 
> Is it a steep price that he pays to do so? Absolutely. But I think he knows exactly what he's doing.


I also wonder if at least part of the feud is fake and done only for the drama.


----------

